# Rocky ETS-X oder Element ?



## schleifstein (26. Mai 2005)

hallo zusammen !
ich will mir ein fully zulegen mit folgendem einsatzprofil: touren, marathons, transalp-challenge etc. 

kann jemand von euch erklären, welchen genauen unterschied es zwischen den beiden bikes gibt bzw. was ihr aus eurer erfahrung empfehlen würdet ? warum bietet RM solche verschiedenen systeme an, welches bike ist steifer ?

es soll leicht sein, evtl. die scandium varianten, mal sehn. 

bin gespannt auf eure tips, erfahrungen und vorschläge !!!

lg schleifstein !


----------



## Catsoft (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo!
Es kommt noch schlimmer: Eigentlich gibt es drei Bikes 

Das "normale" Element 30-70 mit 100 mm Federweg  ist aus meiner Sicht ein gutes Marathon und Tourenrad. Angenehm steif und mit guter Lackierung. Paßt optimal mit 100mm Federgabeln. Der Rahmen wiegt gute 2600 Gramm. Ein stimmig aufgebautes Exemplar liegt am Ende bei ca. 12-12,5 Kg. 

Das Element TSC mit dem Scandiumrahmen hat nur 80mm Federweg und sollte IMHO auch nur mit einer 80mm Gabel gefahren werden. Ist ein reines Sportgerät und für Leute zu empfehlen, die ein komfortables Hardtail suchen. Das Gewicht ist ca. 100 Gr. Geringer als beim normalen Element. Der Lack ist als Naßlack deutlich schlechter. Hier kann man dann auf ein Einsatzgewicht von ca. 11-11,5  KG. Kommen.

Das ETS-X hat mehr (verstellbaren) Federweg und ist für Gabeln bis 130mm aufgelegt. Das geht eindeutig mehr in Richtung All-Mountain   Also mehr auf Touren. Von der Steifigkeit ist der Rahmen schlechter als die Elements. Das Gewicht soll bei ca. 2800 Gr. Liegen . Das Endgewicht wird also ca. 200 gr. Über dem Element liegen, da IMHO sonst die selben Teile verbaut werden können.

Ich hab ein TSC 03 und ein Element 70 (04), kann also ein wenig vergleichen. Ich habe mich gegen das ETS-X entschieden, da mir der Hinterbau nicht  geheuer war. Das Ausgang am Ende zwischen Slayer und Element war knapp, das ETS-X landete auf dem letzten Platz. Der Einsatzbereich eines stimmig aufgebauten TSC ist sehr schmal und das sind bei mir nur die Marathons in den Alpen (SBM usw.) Kirchzarten kann man auch mit dem Hardtail fahren. Ich bin jetzt den Rampi mit meinem Element 70 gefahren. Das ging trotz 12,5 Kg und der HOT s in 2,2  ganz gut und bergab war richtig geil. Die anderen haben nur geflucht oder sich gleich in die Botanik verabschiedet. Klar kann ich die Zeit die ich bergauf verliere nicht wieder reinholen, aber es hat Spaß gebracht.

Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Alle Komplettgewichtsangaben basieren auf dem IMHO stimmigen Aufbau. Das andere hier eine andere Vorstellung haben können ist auch klar. Für MICH Z.B. macht eine Leichtbaugabel an einem Element 70 keinen Sinn genau so wie eine 2 Kg. Gabel an einem TSC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzn (30. Mai 2005)

hi, habe mir ein element tsc 03 für alpencross angeschafft und aufgebaut.
fahre damit seit 6 wochen.

dass es einen schmalen einsatzbereich hätte, kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen. vielleicht kannst du, catsoft, mal näher erläutern?

komme damit super in jedem gelände zurecht, habe mich auch lieber für 80 mm entschieden. ein ets hab ich erst heute wieder im biergarten gesehen, und halte es auch für recht filigran hinten (habe um die 80 kg, Tendenz weniger und Rucksack bis 8 kg). 
ich weiss schon auch, dass das der grenzbereich fürs scandium ist, aber es fühlt sich auch bei heftigem wiegetritt noch steif an. 

keine probleme - geiles bike!
(und SCHÖN leicht)


----------



## Catsoft (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo Fritzn!
Ich hab ja beide, das Element 70 und ein TSC. Die 90 Gr. Gewichtsersparnis bei TSC sind IMHO relativ teuer, das lohnt sich nur, wenn man auch den Rest auf Leichtbau trimmt. Das TSC ist dann ein Racer mit Sicherheitsfederweg und sauschnell. Das Ding kann man problemlos aus beim SBM einsetzen. Das 70er ist viel komfortabler, alleine wegen der 100 mm an der Front. Im direkten Vergleich setze ich hat das TSC nur noch auf Marathons ein, das 70iger für den Urlaub am Garda und wenns sein muß mal für einen Marathon. Bin noch sie so locker alle Abfahrten runtergekommen, das ist IMHO ein ganz anderes Rad. Von der Haltbarkeit hab ich auch beim TSC keine bedenken. Ich finde halt die geringe Gewichtersparnis relativ teuer erkauft. Das ist alles IMHO, also kann jemand anders zu ganz andern Schlüssen kommen.

Robert

P.S.: Bin gestern mal wieder TSC auf dem Marathon gefahren, Mann ist das eine Umstellung nach den Wochen mit dem 70iger am Garda.


----------



## ctwitt (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe auch ein Element 70 und fahre damit Marathons und Touren. Ich überlege mir noch zusätzlich ein Vertex TSC Hardtail aufzubauen. Für viele Marathonstrecken halte ich das für die bessere Lösung als ein zweites Element. Was meint Ihr dazu?

Thorsten


----------



## Catsoft (14. Juni 2005)

ctwitt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch ein Element 70 und fahre damit Marathons und Touren. Ich überlege mir noch zusätzlich ein Vertex TSC Hardtail aufzubauen. Für viele Marathonstrecken halte ich das für die bessere Lösung als ein zweites Element. Was meint Ihr dazu?
> 
> Thorsten



Hallo!
Für welche Strecken? Wie fit bist du?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Matze. (14. Juni 2005)

ctwitt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch ein Element 70 und fahre damit Marathons und Touren. Ich überlege mir noch zusätzlich ein Vertex TSC Hardtail aufzubauen. Für viele Marathonstrecken halte ich das für die bessere Lösung als ein zweites Element. Was meint Ihr dazu?
> 
> Thorsten



Sehr gute Lösung, man arbeitet ja schließlich nicht halbtags


----------



## ctwitt (14. Juni 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Für welche Strecken? Wie fit bist du?
> 
> Gruß
> Robert



Riva Garda extrema
Willingen 99 km
Pfronten 54 hm 

usw. Fahre also eher schon Langstrecke. Mein Traum wäre einmal Salzkammergut große Runde. Das wird aber noch ein paar Jährchen dauern. Habe mit dem Rennenfahren erst 2003 begonnen.


----------



## Catsoft (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo!
Ich persönlich fahre alles über 3 Std. mitlerweile mit dem Fully. Selbst bei einfachen Strecken (z.B. Kirchzarten) kostet das ewige Geschüttel Körner. Bei den schwierigen Strecken die du vorhast würde ICH auf ein Fully setzen.
Das HT setze ich meist im täglichen Training ein und im Rennen (max. 1Std.)

Gruß
Robert


----------

